# Welche Sicherung nach dem Hauptschalter wählen?



## Puntostyler85 (17 September 2013)

Hallo

Ich bin's mal wieder

Meine frage ist welche Sicherung nehme ich gleich nach dem Hauptschalter.

ich habe zwei FU s der eine soll mit 10 A abgesichert werden der andere mit 20.
dann noch zwei Motoren und ein kleinen umreifer mit 200 Watt.

eine SPS ein kleiner Trafo ein paar Not aus und ein paar Taster sind drinne.

reicht da 25 A?


----------



## Puntostyler85 (17 September 2013)

Puntostyler85 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin's mal wieder
> 
> ...



Wichtig ist auch die Trafo Auswahl ich habe einen mit 2,5 Ampere und einen mit 7,5.
wie wird dieser ausgesucht und abgesichert?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2013)

gibt es bei euch keine Elektrofachkraft?


----------



## Puntostyler85 (17 September 2013)

Doch will es aber selber erforschen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2013)

das kann man nicht mal so eben selber mit Hilfe eines Forums erforschen.
Daszu gehört eine Ordentliche Ausbildung und mehrjährige Erfahrung.

Wenn du schon solche Fragen stellst, dann gib alle Technischen Daten an und nicht:
"Ich habe hier irgendwas, was brauche ich dazu!"


----------



## MSB (17 September 2013)

Puntostyler85 schrieb:


> Doch will es aber selber erforschen


Elektrotechnik, insbesondere die Auswahl von Sicherungen, ist aber kein Gebiet zum "forschen", das muss einfach passen.
Deswegen sollten sich darum auch, Elektrofachkräfte kümmern, welche:
" "Elektrofachkraft ist, wer auf Grund seiner fachlichen Ausbildung, Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen sowie Kenntnis der einschlägigen Bestimmungen die ihm übertragenen Arbeiten beurteilen und mögliche Gefahren erkennen kann."


----------



## Puntostyler85 (17 September 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> das kann man nicht mal so eben selber mit Hilfe eines Forums erforschen.
> QDaszu gehört eine Ordentliche Ausbildung und mehrjährige Erfahrung.
> 
> Wenn du schon solche Fragen stellst, dann gib alle Technischen Daten an und nicht:
> "Ich habe hier irgendwas, was brauche ich dazu!"



Ich habe zwei fus einmal 1,1 kW einmal 0,5 kW da dran hängen zwei motore einmal 2,5 Ampere einmal 3,5.
dann ist noch ein umreifer mit 0,85 A.
eine SPS ist drinne und ein Trafo auf 24 v mit 2,5 a.
Ausserdem noch ne steckdose mit 10 A abgesichert.
ja das war's so im allgemeinem.


----------



## MSB (17 September 2013)

Und du meinst jetzt, das alle 1,1 kW FUs dieses Planeten gleich abgesichert werden müssen?
Wie wärs mit Datenblättern und konkreten Typen?
Wobei, wenn du die gefunden hast, und des Lesens mächtig bist, dann ist deine Frage sowieso schon fast von selbst beantwortet.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2013)

Das reicht nicht an Informationen, um überhaupt eine Ausage zu machen. 
Ich und hoffentlich auch alle anderen Verweigern die Hilfestellung, weil Gefahr
für Leib und Leben dritter besteht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 September 2013)

... eigentlich erstaunlich, dass bisher noch nie der Punkt "Querschnitte" mit auf das Tablett gekommen ist ...

Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung wie Rostiger Nagel ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Oll_Bell (22 September 2013)

> Welche Sicherung nach dem Hauptschalter wählen?


weniger oder gleich dem Nennstrom des Hauptschalters


----------



## Irek (17 Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ein Tabellenbuch Elektrotechnik hilft sicher weiter

Irek
(PS: mein ROM fuer alle Faelle)


----------



## spesser (30 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich nehme mal an, die Sicherung nach dem Hauptschalter dient als Vorsicherung für deine gesamte Steuerung. Dass die einzelnen FUs mit ihren, im Datenblatt spezifizierten Vorsicherungen abzusichern sind, muss dir klar sein, ist aber hier nicht die Frage.

Zur Frage:
Zunächst solltest du heraus bekommen von wo die Versorgung deines Schrankes kommt und wie hoch die Absicherung des Abganges dort ist.

Ich Spinne mal:

_Vorsicherung ist eine D02 mit 63A in der UV-Garage_
Der Kurzschlussschutz für deinen Hauptschalter wäre also schonmal gegeben.
Jetzt kommt es darauf an, was du für einen Hauptschalter hast.

Ich spinne wieder:
_
Es ist ein dreipoliger 32A-Lasttrennschalter._
Um den Hauptschalter nicht zu überlasten, brauchst du also eine Sicherung hinter dem Schalter, die dessen Nennstrom entspricht. Hier also 32A. 32A-Sicherungen gibt es in den verschiedensten Ausführungen.

Ich spinne:
_Du möchtest dreipolig mit D02-Schmelzsicherungen absichern.
_
Hier musst du wissen, dass Schmelzsicherungen in der Lage sind, über längere Zeit Ströme zu führen, die ihren Nennstrom übersteigen. Die Abschaltzeit bei gL/gG Sicherungseinsätzen beträgt beim 1,45fachen des Nennstromes bis zu einer Stunde. Das heißt, dein Schalter müsste bis zu einer Stunde den 1,45fachen Nennstrom aushalten. Macht er nicht, jedenfalls nicht nach Herstellerangaben. Das bedeutet, du musst die Sicherung, die du einbaust um das 1,45fache kleiner wählen. 32/1,45=22,07. Schmelzsicherungen mit 22A gibt es wahrscheinlich nicht, also die nächst kleinere: 16A.
Ich gehe hier bei meinen Ansichten von einer normalen Umgebungstemperatur von 25°C aus. Wenn du das nicht einhalten kannst, musst du noch in die Datenblätter schauen und nach derating-Faktoren Ausschau halten.

Dein Hauptschalter ist jetzt auf jeden Fall erstmal gegen Überlastung geschützt und eine Selektivität zur Vorsicherung ist gegeben. Ob diese 16A jetzt ausreichend sind, deine ganzen Abgänge zu versorgen hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab. Zum Beispiel dem Bemessungsbelastungsfaktor und so weiter.

Es ist wie du siehst, nicht ganz ohne, eine korrekte Antwort zu geben wenn die ganzen Angaben fehlen.

LG
Susi


----------

